# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Më kujtohet...

## 2043

me kujtohet ....................kur plumbat binin rreth meje e une mbeta gjalle

----------


## 2043

Me kujtohet ................kur jetoja bukur dhe nuk e dija

----------


## e panjohura

...Qe jeta ka edhe anen tjeter,at te vuajtjes....

----------


## maryp

me kujtohet kur jeta ishte e veshtire dhe une gjeja gjithmone dicka pozitive qe me bente te ndihesha mire

----------


## toni007

Me kujtohet ................kur  luaja para pallatit me shoket

----------


## tetovarja87

me kujtohet shkolla e mesme...nje caste merzie une e shnderoja ne mija caste lumturie...

----------


## e panjohura

Hmmm,me kujtohet kur thoja:Nuk mund te jetoj pa Ty....Por ja une jetoj!

----------


## valdetshala

Ehhh me kujtohet kur isha beqar si shumica ketu.....por nuk jam me....

----------


## maratonomak

me kujtohet tirana,e lagesht ,plot drita dhe e dashura ime

----------


## Ksanthi

Me kujtohen kalldremet e Gjir qe ushetonin nga te qeshurat tona

----------


## Ksanthi

Me kujtohesh ti por tani nuk  e di se ku je

----------


## Marya

me kujtohet qe gjithmon kur vendosja nje objektiv thoja vec ta arrij , se po e arrita nuk do e vras me mendjen, por  objektivet nuk mbarojne..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Me kujtohen lule-mimozat,por tani me duket qe i shof me tjeter sy!

----------


## maryp

me kujtohen mbremjet pa drita qe kalonim dikur ne shqiperi.......

----------


## 2043

Me kujtohet kur u largova per here te pare nga atdheu .
Lotet e tim eti qe nuk e dinte ne do te me shihte serish...

----------


## maryp

me kujtohet 9 janari i vitit 1985...

----------


## toni007

me kujtohet kur fillova me qef punen,, :ngerdheshje:

----------


## maryp

me kujtohet kur mora rrogen per here te pare, cfare qefi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

me kujtohet kur nga ballkoni shiqoja bjeshket, 

tani e shoh nje ndertese sa 4 here e imja... :i ngrysur:

----------


## maryp

me kujtohet qe kur jetoja ne shqiperi , ne muajt e ngrohte te vitit, cdo mengjez heret ulesha ne shkalle tek veranda e shtepise dhe shijoja oret e para te mengjezit.... tani  jetoj ne nje pallat ku te gjitha dritaret kane hekura... si ne burg lol  :i ngrysur:

----------

